# 16 Gb Ram wie viel MHz?



## tomy86 (12. November 2014)

Hallo

Da ich gerne meinen PC aufrüsten möchte, damit ich auch nextgen Spiele spielen kann. brauche ich wahrscheinlich 16 GB Ram. Ich bin mir nicht schlüssig ob ich 4x4 oder 2x8 (in Zukunft auf 32 GB aufrüsten?) kaufen soll. 
Dazu bin ich mir nicht sicher welche MHz ich installieren soll. Mir wurde vom Verkäufer empfohlen 1333 MHz zu nehmen, weil mein Motherboard auf 1333 MHz voreingestellt ist. Ich habe das Motherboard ASUS Maximus VII Hero.
Könnte ich evtl. auch zum Bsp. 2133 MHz Ram nehmen? oder ist die daraufhin folgende Einstellung im BIOS kompliziert? da ich keine Ahnung hab von OC. Ist der Unterschied zwischen 1333 und 2133 MHz für Spiele spürbar?

Würde mich über nette Antworten freuen. 

Danke.


----------



## ich111 (12. November 2014)

Der Verkäufer hat keine Ahnung, das Board hat den Z97 Chipsatz und der unterstützt offiziell bis DDR3-1600, man sollte also auch dazu greifen, idealerweise aber etwas mehr.

z.B. G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2133, CL11-11-11-31 (F3-2133C11D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## LudwigX (12. November 2014)

Im Moment reichen noch 8 GByte. Ich würde an deiner Stelle abwarten bis DDR 4 etwas günstiger ist und die neuen Intels abwarten.  

Falls du jetzt schon aufrüsten willst nimm lieber 2400Mhz Ram,  z. B.  den TridentX.  Man hat schon in einigen Spielen einen Vorteil dadurch. 
Das Einstellen der 2400Mhz ist kein Problem : UEFI  öffnen und dort das XMP Profil nutzen


----------



## TessaKavanagh (12. November 2014)

Hi,

also vielleicht kannst du ja noch die anderen Daten deines PCs zur Verfügung stellen.
Im Prinzip kann man sagen das heutzutage eigentlich alle Spiele auch noch locker mit 8GB Ram laufen. 16GB kann man selbstverständlich machen ist aber nicht zwingend nötig. 32GB kann man zwar machen, hat beim Spielen aber ziemlich genau 0,00000% Auswirkung auf das Spielerlebnis. Für einen Spiele PC also vollkommen sinnlos und bis du 32Gb zum Spielen brauchst setzt die Computerindustrie bereits auf den Nachfolger des Nachfolgers von DDR4 Ram.

Ob du den Unterschied zwischen 1333 und 2133 beim Spielen merken wirst kommt drauf an. Wenn du eine IGPU benutzt (was ich nicht hoffe) dann lautet die Antwort Ja auf jeden Fall. Ansonsten dürfte das Subjektive empfinden vermutlich deutlich geringer ausfallen. 

Du hast doch ein z97 Mainboard also Haswell. Haswell ist für 1600er RAM spezifiziert, die Riegeln sollten eigentlich automatisch erkannt und mit 1600 Takt betrieben werden wenn du entsprechende verbaust. Die Speicher Einstellungen sind i.d.R. sonst aber auch sehr leicht selber zu setzen.

VG Tessa


----------



## rhyn2012 (12. November 2014)

1600er oder wenn der aufpreis zu 1866 nicht viel ist gleich 1866. mehr wirste nie bemerken, beim intel jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## tomy86 (12. November 2014)

Ich habe einen i7 Intel 4770 Prozessor, eine Nvidia GTX 780 Grafikkarte. Ich würde gerne die 1866 nehmen 2x8GB (http://www.steg-electronics.ch/de/article/kingston-technology-ddr3-1866mhz-16gb-444091.aspx) oder 1600 4x4GB (Corsair DDR3 1600MHz 16GB - Arbeitsspeicher - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics) , nur habe ich respekt vor den Einstellungen im Bios, dass ich das nicht hinbekomm.


----------



## NatokWa (12. November 2014)

wenn du unbedingt 16Gb haben willst dann nimm 2x8 . 4 Riegel sind IMMER langsamer als 2 Riegel (Gibt Tests dazu hier im Forum irgendwo) da der Speichermanager dann mehr zu tun hat um die richtig an zu sprechen .


----------



## TessaKavanagh (12. November 2014)

NatokWa schrieb:


> 4 Riegel sind IMMER langsamer als 2 Riegel (Gibt Tests dazu hier im Forum irgendwo) da der Speichermanager dann mehr zu tun hat um die richtig an zu sprechen .




Schöne Verallgemeinerung aber leider falsch. Selbst wenn es bei Haswell einen marginalen unterschied geben sollte, dann ist dieser maximal Messbar und liegt vermutlich im Bereich der Messtoleranzen aber er ist keinesfalls Fühlbar.

und immer kann schon deshalb nicht stimmen da es auch CPUs mit QuadChannel Support gibt. z.B. alles was auf Sockel 2011 bzw. 2011 -3 läuft. Da ist wohl zweifelsohne der Datendurchsatz mit 4 Riegeln besser


----------



## Jan565 (12. November 2014)

Irgendwo gab es mal einen Test, die haben 1333 - 2133 getestet und der Unterschied lag bei unter 5FPS. Ich würde bei Intel das Geld nicht ausgeben um einfach nur ein paar MHz mehr zu haben. 1600er reichen locker aus. 

Bei AMD würde das anders aussehen, die Profitieren von schnellerem Ram. 

Es ist auch egal ob man 4 oder 2 Module hat, der Unterschied ist allerhöchstens in Benchmarks messbar(wenn überhaupt) aber im Alltag wirst du da niemals etwas merken.


----------



## tomy86 (12. November 2014)

Ok, dann werde ich 4x4GB nehmen 1600 MHz.


----------



## Bert2007 (12. November 2014)

Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe bringt dir ein hoch getakteter Speicher viel wenn die CPU limitiert. Nutz mal die Suchfunktion und da kannst du das mal nachlesen. Top Test !


----------



## Mark.us (12. November 2014)

unterschied ist vielleicht messbar aber nicht selbst spürbar von daher richtige wahl


----------



## zinki (12. November 2014)

Es gibt einen wunderschönen Thread hier im Forum, der alle Mythen, die teilweise hier auch geschrieben wurden, erklärt und sie belget bzw. eher widerlegt. 
Da findest du auch mehr oder minder die Erklärung welcher RAM für dich am "besten" ist. Zumindest konnte ich für mich dem einiges entziehen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html


----------

